# IBA Fall Conference



## LSHonda310 (Mar 30, 2013)

IBA Fall Conference this Friday and Saturday 11/8-9 at Clifty Falls State Park near Madison, IN

Keynote speaker is Michael Bush

http://www.indianabeekeeper.com/

http://www.indianabeekeeper.com/yah...per_2013_Fall_Conference_Program.24682355.pdf


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll see you there!


----------

